# Fell during molt



## jfmantis (Jul 18, 2007)

I had a bad scare yesterday with one of my mantids.

One of my Stagmomantis californicas started to molt, but about a minute into it, fell head first off the ceiling of its cage onto the ground. I picked it up and placed it at an angle on my hand, so that it could use gravity to get out of the molt. It was just writhing around so I gently helped it free its legs.

When it finally made it out the molt, I placed it on a cloth napkin so it could dry off, because my hands were sweating. It lay there as if dead, although occasionally attempting to right itself. I figured I had nothing to lose, so I slowly raised the napkin vertically, and the mantis hung on. After about half an hour of trying to get up, it finally managed to walk around, and the wings slowly unfurled. It is fine now, but it almost died.

Is there anything else I could have done to help it along? Has anyone had this happen to them?


----------



## Rick (Jul 18, 2007)

You did the right thing except for laying it down. You always want to keep it hanging in an as normal as possible molting position.


----------



## Asa (Jul 19, 2007)

You did fine. Except keep it hanging upside down.


----------



## Sparky (Jul 19, 2007)

One of my nymphs tried to molt on the ground but HE FAILED. Good thing

he died. It did a favor to the mantis gene pool.


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 19, 2007)

I've seen lots of mantises molt on the ground. They can certainly do it, but I don't recommend it.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 19, 2007)

I have never been able to help mine, every time I do they die:{, so u did good!


----------

